# Philippe Du Plessis-Mornay on the civil war in the believer's heart



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2019)

But the worst is, when we are out of these external wars and troubles, we find great civil war within our selves; the flesh against the spirit, passion against reason, earth against heaven, the world within vs fighting for the world, evermore so lodged in the bottom of our own hearts, that on no side we can fly from it.

Philippe Du Plessis-Mornay, _A discourse of life and death_, trans. Countess of Pembroke (London: Mathew Lownes, 1608), unpaginated.


----------

